# Goodwood this Saturday, inc McLaren MP4-12C



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

C63 AMG for me the fun you can have in them is amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

I love that white Porsche. Any details?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Somebody clean the MP4-12C then i'll have it :lol:

Great photos, I'm still trying to teach myself the panning technique


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> I love that white Porsche. Any details?


3.2 with just under 280bhp and 1140kg. Perfect track toy, easy on tyres/brakes.
The guy who drives it is seriously skilled too.

Video taken Saturday


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Great photos, I'm still trying to teach myself the panning technique


It's sheer luck... You start at 1/160s and work your way down to 1/50s or stop as soon as you only get 1 good one out of 20 !!

Most of those were on 1/80s but the problem is that you have to recalibrate shutter speed every time the Macca comes round as it's 30mph quicker than the rest. The guy was a serious pedaler too, he was marginal on the chicane once and turned in on the brakes to only release them at the second apex...


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Love the Alfa


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Me too, it's rare and sounded simply incredible too.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

good pan shots, find the angle a bit too much 'angle' if you know what i mean

as a pointer you never want to go past 20 ish degrees

drew


----------

